# Te acuerdas de la niña esta?



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

La que sale a partir del 1:50. 


Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada? 


No creerás en lo que se ha convertido












Nadie 











Nadie














Nadie lo podía prever 
















Nadie 











Ah shit, here we go again


----------



## Don Redondón (14 Nov 2022)

despojo social lobotomizado en las aulas y en su propia casa


----------



## Salsa_rosa (14 Nov 2022)

Cómo cojones has logrado esa info...


----------



## DMYS (14 Nov 2022)

Y luego algunos se preguntan por qué baja la natalidad


----------



## derepen (14 Nov 2022)

Vaya CSI, no psico.


----------



## ciberobrero (14 Nov 2022)

El determinismo ataca de nuevo


----------



## CliffUnger2 (14 Nov 2022)

La cuestión es por que te contestas a ti mismo.


----------



## McLovin (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La que sale a partir del 1:50.
> 
> 
> Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada?
> ...




Pero qué me estás contando? Esa niña angelical se ha convertido en ese esperpento feo? Qué me dices? ¿Fuente? ¿Dónde lo has visto?


----------



## Akira. (14 Nov 2022)

Otra víctima más de la propaganda.


----------



## Ricohombre (14 Nov 2022)

No me sorprende. 

Id acostumbrándoos porque buena parte de los infantes sanotes que podáis ver hoy van a acabar convertidos en desechos físicos y morales. Imaginaos las neuras y problemas de quienes hayan vivido su niñez en tiempos covidianos. 

No es culpa suya, principalmente lo es de la sociedad enferma en la que vivimos.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

Su perfil de Instagram, únicamente con fines recreativos ya que a mi no me ha hecho nada esta persona. Pero vamos, esperpentico. 
https://instagram.com/bra23dy?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Abrojo (14 Nov 2022)

No hay ingeniería social no, que va


----------



## murti-bing (14 Nov 2022)

A la pobre ésta si que le han hecho verdaderos recortes. Una lástima.


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Nov 2022)

que se ha hecho se ha teñido el pelo de moreno y las cejas de rubio?


no sé rick...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Nov 2022)

La verdad es que era un pibón a sus 12 años


----------



## asakopako (14 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> La verdad es que era un pibón a sus 12 años



La edad de la pelusa de albaricoque


----------



## Hermenauta (14 Nov 2022)

El sistema educativo no es un amigo al que hay que reformar. Es un enemigo al que hay que derrotar.

Sacado de la firma de un forero de cuyo nombre no me acuerdo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Nov 2022)

He mirado el título dos veces porque me pareció leer "¿Te acuestas con la niña esta?"


----------



## Akira. (14 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> La verdad es que era un pibón a sus 12 años


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> La verdad es que era un pibón a sus 12 años


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> He mirado el título dos veces porque me pareció leer "¿Te acuestas con la niña esta?"


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 Nov 2022)

Saben vds que mis gustos sexuales son de mujeres al menos 10 años más que yo, mejor si están entre los 50 y los 60. Pero la Scarlettita Johansson esta era una monada.


----------



## Culozilla (14 Nov 2022)

1. No tenía ni puta idea de la existencia de este ser humano.

2. Vaya tela. Lo siento por los chavales jovenes entre los 12 y los 22 años. La mitad de las chavalas a las que se hubieran podido follar, se harán bolleras/transexuales y la otra mitad los moros/latinos las habrán lefado por todos los agujeros.


----------



## -V_ (14 Nov 2022)

-_-


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 Nov 2022)

Ya apuntaba maneras , habría sido una bruja , una quemabrujas, una jipy en los 60 ,una punk en los 80, una nazi en la Alemania de 1930 y una trans hoy.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vivoenalemania (14 Nov 2022)

que asco . Mi mayor esperanza es que mis niños vean a estos Lgbtmierdas como algo carca viejo y fracasado


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Nov 2022)

Feísmo manda.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Saben vds que mis gustos sexuales son de mujeres al menos 10 años más que yo, mejor si están entre los 50 y los 60. Pero la Scarlettita Johansson esta era una monada.



eres un pervertido, pero no por la edad, sino porque te gustan las tias tridimensionales, las bidimensionales son superiores en todos los aspectos, y lo sabes, en el fondo de tu nvcleo lo sabes


----------



## feldene flash (14 Nov 2022)

una tia que vive como le da la gana , no como le dicen

y por aqui se ve que molesta ,. asi nos va


----------



## bondiappcc (14 Nov 2022)

¡Buen trabajo de investigación!


----------



## cienaga (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La que sale a partir del 1:50.
> 
> 
> Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada?
> ...



te acuerdas cuando la cagaste y pusiste una tia random ? que en su tik tok no habla ni pìzca de apaño?





TikTok







www.tiktok.com


----------



## Persea (14 Nov 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> te acuerdas cuando la cagaste y pusiste una tia random ? que en su tik tok no habla ni pìzca de apaño?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en esto se ha convertido burbuja, yo estoy asqueado


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La que sale a partir del 1:50.
> 
> 
> Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada?
> ...



Esos niños parecen listos, inteligentes, incluso con una mayor cultura y conocimiento para su edad pero no es así.

Simplemente están adoctrinados que es la verdadera función de la educación.

Recitan los mantras como en una secta religiosa. De hecho estamos inmersos en una . El llamado feminismo es una secta satánica.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Nov 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> te acuerdas cuando la cagaste y pusiste una tia random ? que en su tik tok no habla ni pìzca de apaño?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no se diferencia nada en ningun otro hilo inventao de los que salen todos los dias pa generar trafico 
solo que en este al menos puedo meter algun gif bonito


----------



## derepen (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Su perfil de Instagram, únicamente con fines recreativos ya que a mi no me ha hecho nada esta persona. Pero vamos, esperpentico.
> https://instagram.com/bra23dy?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=



¿es una niñe con cuerpo de escalador?


----------



## Faldo (14 Nov 2022)

Ni en el blanco de los ojos. 

Y asi fuera ella, en que se ha convertido? en una adolescente media que see ha echado novio? Que esperabas que descubriese la fusión fría?


----------



## Jsn (14 Nov 2022)

Esa persona ya decía que se porta mal y que por eso no le daban la paga.

Árbol que nace torcido, jamás su tronco endereza.


----------



## lucky starr (14 Nov 2022)

Estadisticas del otro dia en la tele.

El 25% de los adolescentes se consideran bisexuales.


----------



## Topollillo (14 Nov 2022)

La verdad es soprendente era guapa de niña y de adulto se convierte en un cracko, los misterios del universo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> te acuerdas cuando la cagaste y pusiste una tia random ? que en su tik tok no habla ni pìzca de apaño?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://instagram.com/bra23dy?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿es una niñe con cuerpo de escalador?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1260411



Ese es un colega aliade


----------



## BAL (14 Nov 2022)

Desde shekitito se shiente shico 

nadie más ha intervenido


----------



## mullban (14 Nov 2022)

Esto sí que es CSI extremo y lo demás basura. Mis dieses nomás


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no se diferencia nada en ningun otro hilo inventao de los que salen todos los dias pa generar trafico
> solo que en este al menos puedo meter algun gif bonito



No es un hilo inventao, mirate el Instagram desde los comienzos y toda la mutación posterior
https://instagram.com/bra23dy?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Pero qué me estás contando? Esa niña angelical se ha convertido en ese esperpento feo? Qué me dices? ¿Fuente? ¿Dónde lo has visto?



https://instagram.com/bra23dy?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> que se ha hecho se ha teñido el pelo de moreno y las cejas de rubio?
> 
> 
> no sé rick...



https://instagram.com/bra23dy?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## cienaga (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> https://instagram.com/bra23dy?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=



en su propio instagram sale enlace a su tiktok retrasao


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> en su propio instagram sale enlace a su tiktok retrasao



Y qué quieres decir con eso, despojo infrahumano?


----------



## cienaga (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y qué quieres decir con eso, despojo infrahumano?



que miedo me ha llamado despojo infrahumano
¿debo cagarme encima?
que malo malote seras subnormal


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> que miedo me ha llamado despojo infrahumano
> ¿debo cagarme encima?
> que malo malote seras subnormal



Te he preguntado que qué quieres decir con esa imbecilidad de que aparece su enlace a TikTok en su perfil de Instagram pedazo de basura sin valor


----------



## Rocker (14 Nov 2022)

De qué año es este vídeo y cómo sabes que esa niña es esa chica?


----------



## newdawnfades (14 Nov 2022)

Este es el resultado de toda la basura ideológica que le meten a los críos en los centros de adoctrinamiento —guardería, escuela, instituto, universidad—, en casa y mediante los mass-mierda.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Nov 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No me sorprende.
> 
> Id acostumbrándoos porque buena parte de los infantes sanotes que podáis ver hoy van a acabar convertidos en desechos físicos y morales. Imaginaos las neuras y problemas de quienes hayan vivido su niñez en tiempos covidianos.
> 
> No es culpa suya, principalmente lo es de la sociedad enferma en la que vivimos.



Yo creo que mucho mas las chicas.
Al fin y al cabo a los chicos no se les regala nada a nivel socio-estatal, mas bien lo contrario, y los crios son menos volubles a nivel de que les digan que les ha de gustar pollas o vaginas.
En cambio de cara a las crias se está creando un caldo de cultivo perfecto para que la mayoria se conviertan en narcisistas si están minimamente buenas o bien bolleras-feminazis si son poco agraciadas


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Nov 2022)

Pues a esos seres le ponen los chiquillos, le dan la paga y el techo. Arza!


----------



## derepen (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ese es un colega aliade



  

no sé si el hilo es fake o qué pero me estoy descojonando


----------



## derepen (14 Nov 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> De qué año es este vídeo y cómo sabes que esa niña es esa chica?



Inquietantes preguntas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Nov 2022)

que desastre


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (14 Nov 2022)

Resultado de 3-4 porros casi a diario un par de añitos. Esperad a verla con 30


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

derepen dijo:


> no sé si el hilo es fake o qué pero me estoy descojonando



No es fake, mirat


----------



## Furymundo (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No es fake, mirat



que pazuziano todo


----------



## Desencantado (14 Nov 2022)

El muerto al hoyo
y con la Sexta al bollo.


----------



## Morototeo (14 Nov 2022)

joder, lo que pasa por no dar la paga a las hijas madre mia.. joder.


----------



## PhilippBatz (14 Nov 2022)

Joder, qué puto retrasado eres.


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Nov 2022)

Puta vida


----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## nate (14 Nov 2022)

Pero que pruebas fiables hay de que sea la misma chica? De donde sale esa información? Se podrán parecer mucho... pero eso no es prueba de nada.


----------



## Kabraloka (14 Nov 2022)

quién es alguna prostituta de esas que frecuentan los alrededores del polígono donde está atresmedia?


----------



## roquerol (14 Nov 2022)

Diria que me sorprende pero viendo los lavados de cerebro que hacen a los adolescentes...


----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Resultado de 3-4 porros casi a diario un par de añitos. Esperad a verla con 30



ya en el video si te fijas bien su cara dice : porro en ayunas.........es asi !!





esto habria que denunciarlo ante la ONU o a la sociedad protectora de animales,


----------



## Lumpen (14 Nov 2022)

La izquierda solo sabe podrir todo lo que toca.


----------



## Abrojo (14 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> Pero que pruebas fiables hay de que sea la misma chica? De donde sale esa información? Se podrán parecer mucho... pero eso no es prueba de nada.



¿qué más da que sea o no? Cómo si la lesbo esa no hubiera sido exactamente como la chiquilla del primer video...

todas las pelolilas degeneradas fueron niñas inocentes


----------



## LIRDISM (14 Nov 2022)

Joder, que pena de niña, como sus padres no han podido hacer nada, bueno, debe ser que las leyes rojas no permiten a unos padres educar bien y dar un buen sopapo a tiempo, muy triste que niños tan avispados y sanos se conviertan en escoria.


----------



## Expat (14 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> En cambio de cara a las crias se está creando un caldo de cultivo perfecto para que la mayoria se conviertan en narcisistas si están minimamente buenas o bien bolleras-feminazis si son poco agraciadas



O un mix de ambos: esta chica estaba buena y ha terminando siendo lesbiana o trans (no me queda claro viendo su Instagram).


----------



## Shugo (14 Nov 2022)

En algunas fotos se le aprecia la mirada de los mil penes, pero no sé cómo encajar eso con una lesbiana.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Su perfil de Instagram, únicamente con fines recreativos ya que a mi no me ha hecho nada esta persona. Pero vamos, esperpentico.
> https://instagram.com/bra23dy?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=



no voy a ponerlas aquí...pero en las ultimas fotos alguna con pelo largo aun estaba guapa y buena sonriendo...

en fin :S


----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ¿qué más da que sea o no? Cómo si la lesbo esa no hubiera sido exactamente como la chiquilla del primer video...
> 
> todas las pelolilas degeneradas fueron niñas inocentes



aca la revisamos con inteligencia artificial y no hay dudas que es ella


----------



## James the rock (14 Nov 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Vaya CSI, no psico.



Yo iba a poner exactamente lo mismo conflorero


----------



## SineOsc (14 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> Pero que pruebas fiables hay de que sea la misma chica? De donde sale esa información? Se podrán parecer mucho... pero eso no es prueba de nada.



Si vas al instagram, y del instagram al tik tok se puede ver que la tia no parece española:






TikTok







www.tiktok.com





De Amsterdam pone que es... osea que pinta a trolleada.


----------



## Expat (14 Nov 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Si vas al instagram, y del instagram al tik tok se puede ver que la tia no parece española:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es española ¿Es que no conoces españolas rubias?


----------



## noseyo (14 Nov 2022)

Edición en las aulas y demás asco es poco de Vallecas tenían que ser


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Nov 2022)

El cigarrito que no falte.


----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## SineOsc (14 Nov 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Es española ¿Es que no conoces españolas rubias?



Que pone Amsterdam, que no hay un tiktok que hable español ni diga nada en español.

Que el hilo es un trolleo.


----------



## Mephistos (14 Nov 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Que pone Amsterdam, que no hay un tiktok que hable español ni diga nada en español.
> 
> Que el hilo es un trolleo.





https://www.instagram.com/bra23dy/


En el instagram pone en español "Estoy fuera". Yo creo que la española esta se fue a Ámsterdam a hincharse a porros.

Bueno, y los padres qué tienen que decir a todo esto?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Que pone Amsterdam, que no hay un tiktok que hable español ni diga nada en español.
> 
> Que el hilo es un trolleo.



Qué estás empanao y atontao. En este mismo vídeo dice TE HUELEN LAS MANOS A CEBOLLA. Parecéis discapacitados algunos.
Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
No sé si se ve pero vamos es el primer video de su perfil en tiktok


----------



## Expat (14 Nov 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Que pone Amsterdam, que no hay un tiktok que hable español ni diga nada en español.
> 
> Que el hilo es un trolleo.



Vive en Amsterdam pero es española. De holandesa no tiene nada, empezando porque con suerte llegará al 1,60. En Instagram responde comentarios en español.


----------



## SineOsc (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Qué estás empanao y atontao. En este mismo vídeo dice TE HUELEN LAS MANOS A CEBOLLA. Parecéis discapacitados algunos.
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> No sé si se ve pero vamos es el primer video de su perfil en tiktok



A ver, ponlo bien anda.

Y luego dime como relacionas a la niña del video con la del tiktok.


----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Que pone Amsterdam, que no hay un tiktok que hable español ni diga nada en español.
> 
> Que el hilo es un trolleo.



es amsterdiana -española


----------



## nate (14 Nov 2022)

*No es la misma niña. Es una holandesa.*


----------



## SineOsc (14 Nov 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> A ver, ponlo bien anda.
> 
> Y luego dime como relacionas a la niña del video con la del tiktok.



Vale, ya lo he visto, parece que si habla español...

Pero me reitero en lo de relacionarla con la niña de la entrevista, cómo lo relacionas?


----------



## Expat (14 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> *No es la misma niña. Es una holandesa.*



Una holandesa que por las fotos que sube solo tiene amigos latinos y españoles?


----------



## Miomio (14 Nov 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> que se ha hecho se ha teñido el pelo de moreno y las cejas de rubio?
> 
> 
> no sé rick...



Creo que es lo otro de las fotos


----------



## Miomio (14 Nov 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Vale, ya lo he visto, parece que si habla español...
> 
> Pero me reitero en lo de relacionarla con la niña de la entrevista, cómo lo relacionas?



Han dicho que en su tick tock, que tiene enlazado, se ve la evolución, pero yo tampoco lo sé mirar, la verdad


----------



## Destro (14 Nov 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> una tia que vive como le da la gana , no como le dicen



Posiblemente puede ser justo al revés de lo que dices. Y de hecho el elevado porcentaje de chicas FTM que se da hoy en día entre las adolescentes no coincide con un "sé como te dé la gana" sino con un "sé como te dicen o como te presionan a ser, déjate llevar".


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (14 Nov 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> La izquierda solo sabe podrir todo lo que toca.



gordo maricon sal de casa marginao


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Y qué quieres decir con eso, despojo infrahumano?



pos q me cago en tus muertos te digo te enteras gordo?¿?¿


----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)

@bradyy_23


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (14 Nov 2022)

Es otra persona, es un bulo que sea la misma.


----------



## skinnyemail (14 Nov 2022)

Se hizo sospechosamente famosa por el Intermedio aka La Sexta.

La entrevista fue algo rara comparada con el resto de niños.
En el mundo de los niños actores debe haber unos tejemanejes que no quiero imaginar


----------



## CaCO3 (14 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Cómo cojones has logrado esa info...



Esa información ya salió en el foro hace unos meses.


----------



## CocoVin (14 Nov 2022)

Derroidos como la mayoría de jóvenes progres


----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Se hizo sospechosamente famosa por el Intermedio aka La Sexta.
> 
> La entrevista fue algo rara comparada con el resto de niños.
> En el mundo de los niños actores debe haber unos tejemanejes que no quiero imaginar



son tooos pervertios ahi seor


----------



## Destro (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No es un hilo inventao, mirate el Instagram desde los comienzos y toda la mutación posterior
> https://instagram.com/bra23dy?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=



Si citais Instagram mejor añadir una captura o copiar las fotos o el contenido a mostrar, porque somos muchos los que no tenemoa cuenta ahí ni la vamos a tener. No es como Youtube o Tiktok etc donde puedes cer el contenido sin más.


----------



## Thuma Dree (14 Nov 2022)

JOJOJOJOJOJOJO

Es un pole-din con punto, set y partido


----------



## El_Dioni (14 Nov 2022)

Joder con lo buena que estaba, ya tuvieron que venir las gordas de mierda a convertirla


----------



## Catalinius (14 Nov 2022)

Qué asco de personaje


----------



## rsaca (14 Nov 2022)

Eso es un muro y no el que había en Berlin.


----------



## Militarícese (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La que sale a partir del 1:50.
> 
> 
> Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada?
> ...



prometía


----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> prometía



si te entrevista esta gentuza no esperes mejor resultado, ademas como dicen aca es muy raro por que entrevistar menores necesitas permisos...........anda a saber de donde los sacaron.


----------



## Kazajo13 (14 Nov 2022)

Ya mostraba maneras en aquella entrevista, era una chica rebelde , ha seguido igual pensando que asi seria mas libre pero en realidad es una esclava porque se ha convertido seguramente en lo que mas molesta a sus padres y no en lo que ella habría sido sin ese condicionante.


----------



## Falcatón (14 Nov 2022)

Parece que le han hormonado o al menos le han quitado los pechos.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (14 Nov 2022)

el tik tok es aun mas perturbador...


skinnyemail dijo:


> Se hizo sospechosamente famosa por el Intermedio aka La Sexta.
> 
> La entrevista fue algo rara comparada con el resto de niños.
> En el mundo de los niños actores debe haber unos tejemanejes que no quiero imaginar



mk ultrados

a saber los padres quienes son...


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

Ya tenía un humor muy "masculino",

de hecho me he encontrado con bolleras con ese tipo de humor de hombres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Nov 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> te acuerdas cuando la cagaste y pusiste una tia random ? que en su tik tok no habla ni pìzca de apaño?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ cómo consigues postear enlaces de tik tok ? a mi no me deja


Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## MGJavier90 (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La que sale a partir del 1:50.
> 
> 
> Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada?
> ...



¿Por qué disfrutas haciéndonos daño?


----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ cómo consigues postear enlaces de tik tok ? a mi no me deja
> 
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.










Charo afgana dijo:


> Ya tenía un humor muy "masculino",
> 
> de hecho me he encontrado con bolleras con ese tipo de humor de hombres.



incluso en un momento le dice a la periodista que buenas tetas tenes..fijate fijate


----------



## magufone (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

MGJavier90 dijo:


> ¿Por qué disfrutas haciéndonos daño?



Qué daño, a quien, quien eres


----------



## Charo afgana (14 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1260629
> 
> 
> incluso en un momento le dice a la periodista que buenas tetas tenes..fijate fijate



Cuando dice eso.


----------



## petete44 (14 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Cuando dice eso.



jaja , es como el periodismo hay que añadirle un poco de color


----------



## keler (14 Nov 2022)

No me lo creo. Aunque podría ser perfectamente. Si es así pobre chica, la culpa es de Rajoy.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

Bueno, lo de Iker Jiménez no te lo paso pero de acuerdo en el mensaje. El friker es un vocero que no tiene problemas en estigmatizar a los chavales por pretender vivir sin miedo al tiempo que los llama asesinos. Lo cual, aparte de la catadura moral de una rata, demuestra su sectarismo y su analfabetismo.


----------



## cienaga (14 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ cómo consigues postear enlaces de tik tok ? a mi no me deja
> 
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



www.tiktok.com/@bradyy_23/
a mi tampoco me deja solo he posteado eso con el http delante


----------



## Ballenero37 (14 Nov 2022)

Las pajas que se habra cascao pensando en ella


----------



## Marco Porcio (14 Nov 2022)

Los destrozos que hace la sexta madre mia.


----------



## Orooo (14 Nov 2022)

Me nutre


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Nov 2022)

¿Meteorito o Islam?


----------



## Eyman (14 Nov 2022)

Antes se hubiera convertido en una superpizpi y si iba por "mal camino" en una modelo playboy.

Hoy, gracias al feminismo, las niñas se convierten en Maromorcos de Mordor Transfemigilipollas.


----------



## Pitopeto (14 Nov 2022)

Sin duda, la agenda globalista ha creado la GENERACIÓN MAS GAY de la HISTORIA


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Saben vds que mis gustos sexuales son de mujeres al menos 10 años más que yo, mejor si están entre los 50 y los 60. Pero la Scarlettita Johansson esta era una monada.



Entonces tienes 2 años


----------



## estroboscopico (14 Nov 2022)

Pero si la tipa esa es inglesa. 
Madremía, con los generadores de odio, cada día son peores.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Pero si la tipa esa es inglesa.
> Madremía, con los generadores de odio, cada día son peores.



Del mismo London


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Nov 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Pero si la tipa esa es inglesa.
> Madremía, con los generadores de odio, cada día son peores.



Léete el hilo, anda.


----------



## burbute (14 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> La verdad es que era un pibón a sus 12 años



Y aún habrá cientos de borregos, supuestamente redpilleados en otros temas, jurando y perjurando que antes era repugnante y vomitaban al verla, pero ahora está más "buene" porque ha cumplido 18.

Sociedad de eunucos lobotomizados que se autoengañan para ganar puntos de superioridad moral.


----------



## FrayCuervo (14 Nov 2022)

A ver, yo soy el primero que denuncio las cuotas de género o LGTBis, las mamandurrias, etc., pero punto. 

En el ámbito privado, cada uno es libre de ser lo que quiera o como quiera, no le veo ningún problema a esta chica (salvo lo del macarrismo, pero eso es otro tema). 

La vida es corta, vive y deja vivir.


----------



## Marvelita (14 Nov 2022)

parece la misma pero no es..


----------



## estroboscopico (14 Nov 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> parece la misma pero no es..



¿Parece la misma...?, vamos, yo no le veo el parecido ni por casualidad.

Los generadores de odio siempre están inventándose mierdas, cogen fotos, le meten la consigna, después entran como multi cuentas, se marean la perdiz entre el o ellos mismos y mañana más.

Siempre es lo mismo, ataques a lo que ellos llaman feminismo, progresismo, comunismo, etc, que no son más que refritos y topicazos que llevo escuchando desde los años 80s y como siempre, a algún enfermo mental engañarán con estas historias, pero bueno, es lo que hay.


----------



## porromtrumpero (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> https://instagram.com/bra23dy?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=



Es ver el instagram desde el principio y ver la derroicion en 6 años. Ya en un año despues de abrir la cuenta ya estaba en la mierda


----------



## Volkova (14 Nov 2022)

Ese tipo de honestidad tan adulta y al mismo tiempo vulnerable ya daba a entender que algo no rulaba en su familia. Yo era un poco así. xD Un niño que habla como un adulto es un niño que ha tenido que ser adulto antes de tiempo.


----------



## Decipher (14 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> ¿Meteorito o Islam?



Pongame uno de cada.


----------



## Murnau (14 Nov 2022)

New world order victim premium.


----------



## weyler (14 Nov 2022)

que lastima con lo mona que era y la pinta de convertirse en una pizpi nivel premium y va y se convierte en un orco homo


----------



## Tigershark (14 Nov 2022)

Es un niño con pelo largo se ve de lejos


----------



## Larata (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## xqyolovalgo (14 Nov 2022)

Pues una de dos

O ya antes era un niño con pelo largo, como alguien ha dicho por ahí 


O ya apuntaba "maneras" claras de marimachismo


Sea como sea, pobre....


----------



## Oteador (14 Nov 2022)

El putero y empresario inmobiliario Warroming no da puntada sin hilo

Buena panza cervecera la del pelo largo,por cierto, melafo


----------



## serie de netflix (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La que sale a partir del 1:50.
> 
> 
> Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada?
> ...



que pena...

todas estas generaciones de juventud a la basura

los viejales y boomers de mierda chupando la sangre de los jovenes decentes sin piedad y el resto convertidos en puro lumpen diarreoso y desechable o npc woke adoctrinados que son basura igual

no va a quedar nada, kalergi completado

por mi atpc a ver si arde todo en llamas


----------



## CommiePig (14 Nov 2022)

la programación para las masEs, y sus juguetes corrompidos


----------



## zirick (14 Nov 2022)

La droja + Podemos = eso


----------



## Omegatron (14 Nov 2022)

Ya lo decia ella misma, se porta mal.Quizas ya le daba a las drogas


----------



## bronymaricøn (14 Nov 2022)

Y como sabemos que es la misma niña?


----------



## Lumpen (14 Nov 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> gordo maricon sal de casa marginao



Tú eres el claro ejemplo.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (14 Nov 2022)

dios


----------



## qbit (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La que sale a partir del 1:50.
> 
> 
> Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada?
> ...



Pues ya lo decía en el vídeo, que se portaba mal. Ha seguido portándose mal hasta llegar a ese punto. Un fallo no sólo del sistema educativo o culpa de la propaganda, sino de los padres.


----------



## qbit (14 Nov 2022)

Hostias, que me acabo de fijar que el tipo de la derecha tiene tetas, luego es una tipa, así que se ha vuelto lesbiana.  

De todas formas, en mi experiencia puede perfectamente volverse hetero luego. Las mujeras están muy taradas.


----------



## jkaza (14 Nov 2022)

Qué pruebas hay de que sea la misma persona?


----------



## Stalkeador (14 Nov 2022)

Esto ya salió hace tiempo y SI es esa cría.


----------



## pepeguay (14 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hostias, que me acabo de fijar que el tipo de la derecha tiene tetas, luego es una tipa, así que se ha vuelto lesbiana.
> 
> De todas formas, en mi experiencia puede perfectamente volverse hetero luego. Las mujeras están muy taradas.



La niña del video es el tipo de la derecha.


----------



## qbit (14 Nov 2022)

pepeguay dijo:


> La niña del video es el tipo de la derecha.



Ah, joer. Es verdad.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (14 Nov 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> que pena...
> 
> todas estas generaciones de juventud a la basura
> 
> ...



Si no es algo orientado, la verdad es que lo parece.

Menuda forma de destrozar la psique de algunas personas.


----------



## Cognome (14 Nov 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> No es culpa suya, principalmente lo es de la sociedad enferma en la que vivimos.



La sociedad el mundo no pueden hacerte nada si tú no quieres, y tienes la cabeza despejada. La gente se corrompe voluntariamente, y más con la cantidad de información alternativa, teniendo internet y de todo. Se dedican a seguir la corriente, tatuarse y demás porque quieren. Nadie les pone una pistola en la cabeza para que cambien de sexo.


----------



## adal86 (14 Nov 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> una tia que vive como le da la gana , no como le dicen
> 
> y por aqui se ve que molesta ,. asi nos va



Claro claro. Tiene cara de muy feliz y sanota. No come comida basura, no fuma, no bebe


----------



## Escombridos (14 Nov 2022)

Uufff!!!....el Wayomin, que asco !!....no miro más nada


----------



## Sardónica (14 Nov 2022)

P


Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La que sale a partir del 1:50.
> 
> 
> Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada?
> ...



En el vídeo ya se le veía la gesticulación macarrilla. Puede parecer un niño muy guapo.

Angelical lo dirás por el cabello y la palidez.


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Nov 2022)

De princesita a monstruo de la Modernidad. Debería ser DENUNCIABLE.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (14 Nov 2022)

No me extraña, que se haya cambiado. Gesticulación masculina de chico descarado y travieso, el chaval que va delante es más tímido, bueno y civilizado que ella...que se porta mal dice, la de rabos que se zampó antes de cambiar, para saber cuál era su gusto. En este caso, me parece correcto, aquí que es un foro de romanticoides, ven una niña rubia y ya se acaba el mundo, como si eso indicara algo.


----------



## weyler (14 Nov 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué pruebas hay de que sea la misma persona?



si ves su intagram las publicaciones mas antiguas antes de convertirse en orco aun se la reconoce


----------



## Stelio Kontos (14 Nov 2022)

*PUTIN SUELTA LAS NUKES YA, HIJO DE LA GRAN PVTA*


----------



## jaimitoabogado (14 Nov 2022)

Los del intermedio le pincharon algo


----------



## Apophis (14 Nov 2022)

Confirmo que son la misma persona.

La librería "face_recognition" de Python indica que si al comparar la distancia entre dos imágenes de rostros da como resultado >0.60 significa que hay un 80-90% de probabilidades que sean la misma persona. Cuanto más bajo el número, mayor seguridad.

Obtuve resultados de hasta 0.45 y ninguno mayor de 0.60, por tanto son la misma persona.


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Nov 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> que se ha hecho se ha teñido el pelo de moreno y las cejas de rubio?
> 
> 
> no sé rick...



Que dices despistao.

Se ha convertido en un tío.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (14 Nov 2022)

Perroflautismo en estado puro, que lastima, era una niña adorable, y podía haber sido una chortina de manual, y ahora parece una concejala de la CUP.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Nov 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Pero qué me estás contando? Esa niña angelical se ha convertido en ese esperpento feo? Qué me dices? ¿Fuente? ¿Dónde lo has visto?



Ha devenido un feo esperpento por el trauma ψ que le causó el hecho de que no le daban la paga, la culpa es de los padres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La que sale a partir del 1:50.
> 
> 
> Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada?
> ...



Los niños deben madurar a la edad que les toca .

El cerebro se va construyendo por etapas . Acelerar el proceso da como resultado psicópatas. El mismo desparpajo que pueden tener recitando la ideología dominante en España, lo tienen los niños islamistas recitando el Corán, con la diferencia de que por lo menos aprenden algo útil. 

Los niños necesitan aprender a percibir la realidad con su propia experiencia sin que estén permanentemente guiados ( lavándoles el cerebro ) .

Esa calle que teníamos hasta esta generación degenerada y que nos ha hecho gente libre y despierta. 

Los niños de ahora, de esta generación de españoles, están todo el tiempo supervisados y con su horario controlado al milímetro. Los padres, como es el hijo único , centran en ellos toda su atención pues el mundo gira en torno a ese hijo que le da sentido a la pareja. 

Es un grave error cuyas consecuencias las estamos viendo. 
*
La sabiduría o experiencia es un carácter que se desarrolla con la aplicación de la inteligencia en la experiencia propia, obteniendo conclusiones que nos dan un mayor entendimiento, que a su vez nos capacitan para reflexionar, sacando conclusiones que nos dan discernimiento de la verdad, lo bueno y lo malo. *


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los niños islamistas recitando el Corán […] aprenden algo útil.







 No compro pan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Nov 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1260985
> No compro pan.



La secta satánico-feminista no enseña sabiduría.

Es un ataque de ingeniería social para castrar a la población. 
La evidencia está en las consecuencias en solo unos pocos años.

La población de los países feministas será reemplazada por la de los países islamistas en una sola generación. 
Esa es la diferencia entre las dos doctrinas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La secta satánico-feminista no enseña sabiduría.
> 
> Es un ataque de ingeniería social para castrar a la población.
> La evidencia está en las consecuencias en solo unos pocos años.
> ...



Leído.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (14 Nov 2022)

Que alguien se ponga en contacto con elle y le pregunte si es la misma. Y de paso que le pida mas fotos de su tierna niñez.

En que se le vean los pieses, por supuestoc


----------



## Piotr (14 Nov 2022)

Para una española con rasgos no africanos que había


----------



## ischainyn (14 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> La que sale a partir del 1:50.
> 
> 
> Te parece avispada, inteligente con desparpajo, adivinas que llegará a sitios con su actitud desenfadada?
> ...



pues a mi no me sorprende para nada, tenía toda la pinta de machorro


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (15 Nov 2022)

Si esto no lo aceptas es que eres un antigual, "es que no modernizas a los tiempos modernos me preocupas" me dicen algunos familiares, EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENFIN he aprendido a no opinar con estas personas, a no discutir porque es como discutir con una ardilla.


----------



## Leolo41 (15 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> La verdad es que era un pibón a sus 12 años



Con 12 años es un pibón? Tienes un problema llamado pederastia.


----------



## Apophis (15 Nov 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Con 12 años es un pibón? Tienes un problema llamado pederastia.



El miedo a la pederastia es una estrategia de la élite globohomo para que el hombre heterosexual se avergüence de sus instintos.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (15 Nov 2022)

Una lástima lo que le han hecho a la pobre la judiada con su degenerada ingeniería social


----------



## Lumpen (15 Nov 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> El miedo a la pederastia es una estrategia de la élite globohomo para que el hombre heterosexual se avergüence de sus instintos.



Te pego un tiro en el pecho cómo te acerques a mi familia, enfermo degenerado.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 Nov 2022)

Se nota cómo muchos pierden su tiempo vital viendo esa basura de programas y haciendo seguimiento de las vidas ajenas...


----------



## Apophis (15 Nov 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Te pego un tiro en el pecho cómo te acerques a mi familia, enfermo degenerado.



Si las adolescentes no te producen un poco de atracción eres maricón. O tienes baja testosterona. En cualquier caso el enfermo eres tú. Lamento que el sistema te haya castrado.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Nov 2022)

La niña tenía proyección de llegar a ser una buena sartencita a los 18, como pizpi Leonor, pero en su lugar se ha convertido en un maromo. Este es el mundo que nos deja la judiada internacional y sus lacayos con PERRO SNCHZ al timonel de una de las delegaciones más avanzadas en esto del NWO, llamada España o también Hispañistan.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> La verdad es soprendente era guapa de niña y de adulto se convierte en un cracko, los misterios del universo.



joder menudas diosas en tu firma...

Quiero que la del medio me posea y me folle sin límites todo el fin de semana.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1260547
> Ver archivo adjunto 1260581
> Ver archivo adjunto 1260584
> 
> @bradyy_23



joder cuanto pedrobear en los comentarios jajjaja


----------



## Escombridos (15 Nov 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> una tia que vive como le da la gana , no como le dicen
> 
> y por aqui se ve que molesta ,. asi nos va



¿Para vivir como te da la gana tienes que tener carnet de etiqueta sexual o cómo va eso? 

¿Quien no tiene etiqueta sexuaaallrrr no vive como le da la gana?


----------



## Gusman (15 Nov 2022)

La nueva educacion de nuestros hijes...


----------



## Expat (15 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La niña tenía proyección de llegar a ser una buena sartencita a los 18, como pizpi Leonor, pero en su lugar se ha convertido en un maromo. Este es el mundo que nos deja la judiada internacional y sus lacayos con PERRO SNCHZ al timonel de una de las delegaciones más avanzadas en esto del NWO, llamada España o también Hispañistan.



Pues en el video yo ya la veia bastante machorra a sus 12 años. Lo que pasa es que su fisico agraciado y femenino hasta que abria la boca despista si no te paras a analizas su forma de gesticular y hablar.


----------



## Flecky's (15 Nov 2022)

Vas viendo su degradación desde 2016, es increíble.


----------



## Expat (15 Nov 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Perroflautismo en estado puro, que lastima, era una niña adorable, y podía haber sido una chortina de manual, y ahora parece una concejala de la CUP.



Bueno, discrepo con lo de adorable. Si te fijas bien en el video, por lo que dice ("me porto mal") y su lenguaje corporal de macarra, tenia pinta de darle bastantes quebraderos de cabeza a sus padres ya a esa tierna edad. Y en el colegio debia ser la tipica que a pesar de ser inteligente y despierta no daba ni chapa por vaga y/o por falta de interes. Da el perfil de haber sido la pesadilla de todos sus profesores por rebelde y conflictiva. El sistema educativo ideologizado y con perspectiva de genero termino de cavar su tumba y asi ha acabado: creyendo que es un tio, drogadicta, alcoholizada y mellada.


----------



## Rael (15 Nov 2022)

Visto el hype con la niña de CI 130 y que esto prometia ir de shortinas traviesas años después...,

Esperaba un onlyfan o un poonjub.

Y se ha hecho maromo, bah.

Buena genética al basurero, plan kalergi non stop.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (15 Nov 2022)

Una pena, la niña prometía, guapa y espabilada, al final porrera , callejera y lesbiana cutre, que digo yo que se podrá ser lesbiana sin dar grima, con algo de estilo, 

por otro lado escenificándolo a las claras, es mucho mejor por que no hace perder el tiempo a hombres que no lo tienen, debe de ser un horror para un tío estar con una mujer lesbiana, que finge ser otra cosa,


----------



## Avidiuscasio (15 Nov 2022)

La chavaleria anda por otra cosa (en España y todo el mundo), lo que pasa es que la mayoría de los foreros están arriba de los 30 , 40 y 50 años, es lógico que están (estamos) bastante desconectados de la realidad de los jóvenes.

La cuestión es que ya muchos ven que este mundo no tiene un futuro claro o definido, y simplemente actúan en consecuencia yendo a su propio rollo Hace poco escuché que la expectativa probable de vida actual, para que casí cualquier niño (de países desarrollados) que nace hoy día y/o hace 5 años, es de unos 100 años mínimo (considerando que el mundo ira a mejor o por lo menos igual que ahora) Los chavales, sabiendo que la juventud no dura para toda la vida, prefieren hacer lo que se le en gana, total ya tendrán tiempo de sobra (o eso creen). Yo aconsejo lo mismo, estar todo el día rabiando por el mundo que nos tocó, no lleva a ningún lado más que al fondo del precipicio existencial.

Todo esto lo digo tratando de entender porque la niñata se encuentra en la situación en la que está ahora.Aunque siendo de Madrid (o de grandes urbes), existía una alta probabilidad de que termine en el estado que esta ahora(que cada uno juzgara como le plazque. En otro términos, que sanos se veían los niños en esos años.


----------



## Expat (15 Nov 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Todo esto lo digo tratando de entender porque la niñata se encuentra en la situación en la que está ahora.Aunque siendo de *Barcelona*, existía una alta probabilidad de que termine en el estado que esta ahora(que cada uno juzgara como le plazque. En otro términos, que sanos se veían los niños en esos años.



Es madrileña. Creo que se ha comentado que de Vallecas.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (15 Nov 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Es madrileña. Creo que se ha comentado que de Vallecas.



Ah, perdón.Ahí lo corrijo, bueno en todas las ciudades grandes se ve casí el mismo panorama.


----------



## Leolo41 (15 Nov 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> El miedo a la pederastia es una estrategia de la élite globohomo para que el hombre heterosexual se avergüence de sus instintos.



Otro pederasta.
Encontrar un pibón en una niña de 12 años sin ni siquiera desarrollar...Si tienes esos instintos háztelo mirar. A lo mejor eres indio o afgano y te quieres casar con una niña.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Nov 2022)

Los problemas de las tortilleras no son mis problemas.


----------



## visaman (15 Nov 2022)

pazuzu lo impone e ya


----------



## aventurero artritico (15 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Que dices despistao.
> 
> Se ha convertido en un tío.



ostias es verdad, se me ha atragantado el desayuno y todo jajaja

la niña ya apuntaba maneras de ser rebelde


----------



## Topollillo (15 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La niña tenía proyección de llegar a ser una buena sartencita a los 18, como pizpi Leonor, pero en su lugar se ha convertido en un maromo. Este es el mundo que nos deja la judiada internacional y sus lacayos con PERRO SNCHZ al timonel de una de las delegaciones más avanzadas en esto del NWO, llamada España o también Hispañistan.



Aunque siguiera siendo un pija y vistiera de Dolce & Gabbana, sin tatuajes y con el pelo largo y limpio, seguiría siendo un cracko, la morfología de su cara es de cracko.


----------



## Apophis (15 Nov 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Otro pederasta.
> Encontrar un pibón en una niña de 12 años sin ni siquiera desarrollar...Si tienes esos instintos háztelo mirar. A lo mejor eres indio o afgano y te quieres casar con una niña.



Otro castrado. Le pides permiso a Irene Montero cada vez que te haces una paja?

A los 12 comienza la pubertad y era la edad mínima de matrimonio hasta siglo xix. Encima la niña habla como una chavala de 15. Si no te produce nada haztelo mirar tú.

La niña más hermosa de España se ha convertido en una lesbiana drogadicta, pero el problema es la pederastia y tal. Sois cómplices de todo lo que nos está pasando.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (15 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> La niña tenía proyección de llegar a ser una buena sartencita a los 18, como pizpi Leonor, pero en su lugar se ha convertido en un maromo. Este es el mundo que nos deja la judiada internacional y sus lacayos con PERRO SNCHZ al timonel de una de las delegaciones más avanzadas en esto del NWO, llamada España o también Hispañistan.



Yo tengo una sobrina de 14


Topollillo dijo:


> Aunque siguiera siendo un pija y vistiera de Dolce & Gabbana, sin tatuajes y con el pelo largo y limpio, seguiría siendo un cracko, la morfología de su cara es de cracko.



Quién es la rubita ultra-cachonda de una de tus imágenes de abajo? Que el gesto que hace con el dedito me pone a mil.


----------



## Topollillo (15 Nov 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Yo tengo una sobrina de 14
> 
> Quién es la rubita ultra-cachonda de una de tus imágenes de abajo? Que el gesto que hace con el dedito me pone a mil.



Una francesita.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (15 Nov 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Una francesita.





Topollillo dijo:


> Una francesita.



Dime el nombre de la francesita o pasa links o más fotos


----------



## Topollillo (15 Nov 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Dime el nombre de la francesita o pasa links o más fotos



Lo saque de aquí

Big Tits Gifs - SEX.COM


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Nov 2022)

Ingenieria social del globalismo


----------

